# segmentation fault, unkown error



## dpalme (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok,
Had to shut the system down the other night due to the storms blowing through, and then I went out of town for two days, get back and try to power this up and here is what I'm getting:


```
fsck: /dev/da1p2: Segmentation Fault
Uknown Error: Help!
ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending sigterm to parent)!
Apr 6 11:10:21 init: /bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abonormally, going to single user mode 
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh

Cannot read termcap database
```


What the heck is going on with this?


----------



## tingo (Apr 6, 2014)

Boot in single user mode, then run `fsck`. If that doesn't work, start looking for your backups.
Oh, and the next time you shut down your system, use the `shutdown` command.


----------



## dpalme (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm also getting a message on the console:


```
ugen1.2: <PIXART> at usbus1 (disconnected)
```

I'm not sure yet what that's about....


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 6, 2014)

That's just the kernel detecting USB devices.  Press Enter to get the shell prompt.


----------



## dpalme (Apr 6, 2014)

I did use `shutdown` to bring the machine down.


----------



## dpalme (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks, I ran 
	
	



```
fsck -f
```
 and it cleaned it right up.  Thanks for the help.


----------

